# Rabbit pens



## houndhunter450 (Aug 31, 2012)

Trying to find some training pens for my beagle pup. The one I usually go to is empty. Something must of got them. Any one know any around the state ? Or thumb 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ForestvilleJack (Apr 25, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## houndhunter450 (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks, got the pm I will check it out.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Jeffrey Towler (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi

I live in Perry. I also would like to find a rabbit pen in this area that I can start my young springers on. If anyone knows where I can get permission to use one, please contact me.

Regards
JT
www.marshhawkretrievers.com
SCI
Facebook


----------



## houndhunter450 (Aug 31, 2012)

That one looks a little far. Anyone have another? I don't have a problem paying. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## houndhunter450 (Aug 31, 2012)

Someone? Anyone?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

I know of one in Harbor Beach. I'll call him to see of he has any bunnies in it. 


Posted from my iPhone.


----------



## houndhunter450 (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks dead short got the pm will call in the am 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

He said he has rabbits in the pen. He is also going to probably be getting more. He said he doesn't like too many cause if the dogs keep crossing over fresh tracks they can get a little overwhelmed. He likes them to have to be able to stay on one track. When he told me how much he charges I was surprised. I it doesn't work out for some reason, I might have another contact for you. 

Posted from my iPhone.


----------



## houndhunter450 (Aug 31, 2012)

Looks like he is about a hour and a half from the house.I would like to find a closer one.if possible. If I don't I guess I will head up in two weeks. If you find out about the other that would be great could be closer. Thanks 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

